# alright...its down to these two candidates..



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

After a long wait, its pretty much narrowed down to these two boys! Both would suit me very well... ultimately the choice is mine but i'd love your input.



This boy has the best pigment, very red/black, and is a tall/lean type of body.










This is the most people oriented, friendly pup in the litter, he is also the runt. He is not a longcoat.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Both pups will be gorgeous dogs! Why not go for the one with the friendly temperament..? Regarding the runt issue, I do believe that some breeders on this board have said that "runts" can end up being the biggest dog!! If this pup has a laid back personality, he's probably not pushy about food with his litter mates. Personally, I'd check to make sure he is food/toy motivated...easier to train with !!!

I'm saying this from a companion dog standing. It depends on what you want to do with him. Good luck and pleeeaassseee post lots of pictures and send out PUPPY BREATH.)


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh they are both adorable. I don't envy you having to make that decision! But good luck


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Best of luck to ya!







I would go with the temperament first and foremost.......


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

OOH! that's a hard choice....hmmmm! let me see....








Take both???


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I like # 1. Not that they are not both incredible.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: moeiOOH! that's a hard choice....hmmmm! let me see....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this idea. LOL Good luck on your decision, they are both so cute.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I like the first one best (although they are both so cute!) even though the other pup is the friendliest, I believe the other has just as much potential to be the same! My Vita was one of the friendliest pups in her litter and she has had a ton of anxiety issues.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Both of them are too cute!! If i had to choose, i would choose #1 also. Even though the second pup is very friendly, the first pup could just as well be a people person with the proper socialization.

Good Luck deciding, and post pics ASAP!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What are your goals/plans for the pup. No all friendly pups have anxiety issues. What tests has the breeder done on the litter.

I like #2. I like my males to have a wider face.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

How old are they in the pictures? Just off these photos I like the head on #2 better. Being the smallest in the litter means nothing, he may end up being the biggest. Having a social friendly pup is always a plus. If the breeder made a point of saying that then his socialabilty really must have stood out. 
Coloring wise it looks like he will have the browner red and black coat rather than the orangy red and black (which I prefer). He'd be my choice of the two based on the photos and info given.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I agree about not all having anxiety issues. Vita was poorly bred- she has anxiety issues, elbow dysplasia, (which we had operated on) allergies, you name it. Her "friendliness" was the main thing I went on though and found that sometimes its not the main thing to base a puppy on. (My first GSD I got as a puppy though- live and learn right?) Either way they are both cute, I just love the colors on the first. I need to stay away from puppy pics- I have been wanting a puppy quite badly lately!


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! This is not going to be an easy decision..


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Do you have to decide in advance? If not, I would suggest going and meeting the two pups and make your final decision that way.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Unfortunately he's coming to me from way out of town, so its all based on descriptions and pictures. The upside is I know i can't go wrong, cause both pups are wonderful.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The second pup looks like he ****MIGHT**** be a coat. 

Lee


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

That could be true...we are not 100% sure about that yet, i should have mentioned that.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Both are nice, #2 is a coat.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

#2 looks like a long coat to me too. Looks just like the 4 longcoats I have had did as pups.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you are not looking to compete in conformation showing then the coat isn't an issue. Coats physically can do anything a stock coat can do.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

If he is a "coat" he probably will just have slightly longer coat and a little ear fringe. How old are the pups in the photos?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd pick #1 - Just because I think his eyes have that twinkle. Pup 2 is a cutie too but one time I picked the friendliest puppy. Couldn't keep him home, it was all about the ball, no anxiety issues but in short, that dog drove me nuts becuase he didn't know he was a DOG!


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Puppies are just over 7wks old in photos. I am pretty much 99% on #1. He basically has every single thing (predictively speaking) I was hoping to get in a GSD.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I would say go with the first pup. I picked Kai out by his picture and what heidi told me he was like. I don't think I went wrong.







How big are the butterflies in your stomache ? Ha ! Ha ! Tell "Grandma Heidi " Kai and Kathy say Hi !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take the runt. he's not going to be a runt for long. i think the runt is going to be the larger one. he seems thicker. i love the black and red. i have one that's that color. at 9 weeks my boy was 17/plus pounds. how much do these pups weigh and how old are they?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is a no brainer --- take both of them.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am interested in hearing what you decide. I know that several members in jest said to take both. I just wanted to make a note, not for the OP, but for others who might be looking for a pup and reading this thread. Getting two puppies at the same time is a bad thing. There have been several threads about people getting two puppies and down the line have to rehome one of them because in most cases you just don't have enough time for two puppies.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, a truly tough choice. They are really cute but you can't go by pictures alone because they are going to change so quickly. On pictures alone, I prefer the darker pigment red/black. 

I would ask the breeder more questions about personalities and how they fit your desires for the future. What do the parents look like? 

How far away is the breeder? I would make the trip to see the breeder/kennel if at all possible and see how the pup interacts with my family.


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going with numero UNO


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My comment was said in jest, but being involved in rescue Timber and I will take the time to care for more then one pup, or one adult dog for that matter.

I do agree, the issue is the time you have to care for more then one dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

#2 for sure. During these days of lawsuits and dog-unfriendliness, a GSD pup that is outgoing and people-loving NOW is like putting in the best deposit in the Good Canine Citizen bank. When the GSD instincts kick in for maturity, having a dog that's confident around people- especially kids- is worth its weight in gold. Not saying that #1 isn't friendly with people, but if #2 is very oriented to you, that's that much less work you'll have to do during training- his attention is already on you! In teenage times, he might be easier to deal with. In crowds and big gatherings, he may have the potential to be rock solid and a party star rather than the dog that needs to be locked away. A dog that's great with people means you have a family pet that can really be brought everywhere as opposed to a dog that may have to be crated and kept at home because things might be "too much" for him to handle. 

Besides, #2's face is really coy, confident, even with a shadow of a smirk. Nuts to the pigment, #2 sounds like a real winner of a pup, but then again we know nothing about #1 except that he has better pigment. But you know, pigment is not going to determine whether the dog gets along well in public or loves kids. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

So do we have a winner yet?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ardavis324I'm going with numero UNO










Both are very nice looking pups


----------

